# Wooden Handscrew Clamp Build



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

I was pricing 12" handscrew clamps, and though they are still cheaper than other types of clamps, I didn't want to pay $18 a piece and I wanted 4. So it was going to be $56. I decided that I could build 4 of them for the same price as one. So it was off to Sketchup and the shop.

Here is the design (nothing innovative here)










I decided to make them out of scrap 2x4s I had lying around (cost: FREE). And cut them according to the plans.










You might notice that the middle set is slightly different, the angle at the end of the jaws. As part of "Get Woodworking Week," (February 2-8) I am making one by hand and filming it. The miter box I was using didn't have a 60-degree angle, so I settled for 45.

Also the top set has a hole through it. I shoved a dowel and glue into it. (N.B. It is scrap 2x4s and the dowel was also FREE scrap)


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

What will you use for screws/nuts? :smile:


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> What will you use for screws/nuts? :smile:


I bought some 1/2" steel rod and I will tap them with a 1/4" thread. I did have to go and pick up a left-handed tap so the pieces will pull together.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

ThomasOSB said:


> I bought some 1/2" steel rod and I will tap them with a 1/4" thread. I did have to go and pick up a left-handed tap so the pieces will pull together.


Where will you find left hand threaded rod? :icon_confused:


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Alchymist said:


> Where will you find left hand threaded rod? :icon_confused:


I bought them from Zoro Tools. They are in Illinois but sell via their website and eBay. Not an endorsement but this link will take you to the listing.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

How are you going to get left and right hand thread on the same rod?


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

If I am understanding correctly, he will be starting with round steel stock and threading it himself using left hand and right thread cutters. 

Cool project!


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

mavawreck said:


> If I am understanding correctly, he will be starting with round steel stock and threading it himself using left hand and right thread cutters.
> 
> Cool project!


Yes. I was originally thinking that I could get away with purchasing pre-threaded rods, but it just won't work. I suppose if I had better welding skills (haven't picked up a welder since high school shop class freshman year) and access to one, I might try putting together a left and right handed rod together. It cost $17 to get a left handed tap and tie, but now that I have it I can use it to make plenty more clamps in the future.


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Waiting for the shellac to dry on my Get Woodworking Week Project. Video will be up the first week of February. I will also have a version, which will allow for more motion.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

So far, so good.....

Be interesting to see them in use as I can see no way for any pivot of the rods. My pair of clamps have threaded collars that pivot in the wooden part allowing for both threaded bars to twist inside the wood just a tiny bit.


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

johnnie52 said:


> So far, so good.....
> 
> Be interesting to see them in use as I can see no way for any pivot of the rods. My pair of clamps have threaded collars that pivot in the wooden part allowing for both threaded bars to twist inside the wood just a tiny bit.


There is a little play in the holes so it will allow for some movement, but in the pictures I've seen of the earliest clamps they didn't use pivots.


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Very interesting thread. Thanks for sharing. Ralph


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

As long as your threading both handles in and out at close to the same rate......the pivots aren't totally needed.....

Interesting project by the way.....


----------



## plus1hdcp (Nov 20, 2013)

Very interesting thread, thanks for sharing


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Besides the easier traditional style for Get Woodworking Week 2014, I am also making the modern-style with the swiveling screws.

I was able to cut the threads on three rods, one side (right in photo) is left handed and the other (left in photo) is right handed. Not sure why, but the left-handed threads were difficult to cut. Perhaps it was the die I was using, though it was brand new. I still need to cut threads on three more rods, I had the rods but they were the wrong type.










I also finished up the clamp jaws, drilling 3/4" holes for the barrel nuts and 1/2" slots to allow room for the screws to adjust. I also cut and tapped the barrel nuts from a piece of 3/4" dowel.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Every time I've cut left hand threads it was much more difficult than cutting plain old right handers. I've used new dies and even fancy thread cutters in CNC lathes. Something about the lefties takes more effort.

The biggest thing is to get good clean threads and your photos seem to show that you did a good job.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Lookin good, I may have to try this for some long/deep reaching clamps. :smile:


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Here is the build video for the simple, basic handscrew clamp. It is a bit long because it is designed for the beginner. I hope to have the video for the modern clamp up by the end of the week.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Cool project. For future reference, I bought clamps like these at big lots for $6 each. Of course now you'll just want to make them but if you decide to be lazy and buy them in the future, don't forget that option.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

frankp said:


> For future reference, I bought clamps like these at big lots for $6 each.



Ya... but these are made in America. :yes:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

For certain. If that's an important factor to you then it should most definitely be considered. It's not a concern for me-at least not as much as price when we're comparing $6 to $18. It seemed to me ThomasOSB is working within some budget constraints (and I know for certain other people are) so I mentioned it.

I personally think building them is way cooler for sure and would love to try it some time. The reality for me, though, is it's not likely to happen.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Very nicely done :thumbsup: I totally enjoyed the video. Shows how anyone with a saw and some epoxy can make something useful. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Finally Complete!!!

Here's how to make the fully modern-style handscrew clamp that doesn't need to be in parallel to work properly.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Absolutely outstanding video and great explanations of your work. :thumbsup:


----------

